# New Dadant Smoker.....inlet tube issue??



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got a new smoker on recomendations from here. Its a lot beefier than my old one. However, I noticed the air inlet hole is really poorly formed. In fact, the hole that they punched to put the tube in also looks like they just a blunt dowel....not a circle, more of a oblong sloppy hole. Anyway, the tube is hardly a tube at all. But, is this a problem or supposed to be like this? I don't expect precision machining here, so I understand that.










http://i.imgur.com/32CkE6tl.jpg?1


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

That is the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It'll work just fine.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

You right, a nice smoker with a crap inlet tube, it will slowly gum up over time also.

Have re-worked mine. Pulled it out & cut it down to around 1/2 the length, got pliers & tidied that bent bit so not as much air is lost, the smoker runs better cos in my view there was too long a bit protruding on the inside wasn't blowing the air evenly over the fuel. There is less of a pipe to get gummed up also, it's longer between cleans.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I use mine as it come from the supplier and it takes most of a full season's use before I have to clean the tube. Seems to me no modifications are really needed.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

No way that outlet tube is the best to create smoke. part of the reason for the outlet tube to extend and be flow tight is to create a jet as it enters the smoker body to bring in more air and direct the air in and up through the fuel. Kinda like using propane through a jet nozzle to supply air/fuel for better combustion.
You should also be able to place a finger tip over the outlet tube and block it off completely and then pump the bellows and see how much air escapes around the leather. 
If any escapes than there is a wasted effort in pumping each time to get the largest amount of air volume.
Smoker manufacturers today need to stop their half arse and fast production and concentrate more on quality.
A smoker is 2nd behind a hive tool for a beeks most important tools when working hives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If a smoker isn't working quite right, I have no problem tweaking it with some needle nosed pliers until it does. If it works, I would leave it alone.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Get too much air going into the burn chamber when the bellow gets pumped = burning embers= burnt bee wings and if it's dry enough a brush fire. I got mine used 6 years ago, the gap might be a little less, but it looks about the same.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The smoker as pictured will probably work just fine as long as the tube is in alignment with the blow hole on the bellows. Given the fact that it is new, however, I would probably pull the grate out of the smoker (a hooked wire works well) then reach inside the smoker and remove the tube. You could gently squeeze it with pliers to close it up very slightly keeping in mind that by design its held in place by expanding once its in place and if you squeeze it too tightly it will no longer stay in place. 
As a side note, if this tube gets plugged or restricted it can result in a smoker with reduced compression that is difficult to keep lit. The tricky part is that its virtually impossible to diagnose this problem without emptying the smoker, removing the grate and poking something through it from the inside out.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If it was me, I'd send it back and ask them to send you a good one or refund your money. I have little tolerance for poor construction. I just bought a set of sites for my pistol that cost me near $100. Began installing it and found that the retaining screw that holds the front site on bottoms out before it tightens against the slide. Did some research on the net and found I was not the only one to have this problem with this gun model. I could spend my time trying to make it work, but I won't. I'll be returning it and opting to spend more money on a different brand.

BTW, I love my old Dadant smoker, but obviously the quality is going down.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, I sent an email to Dadant to check out this thread; this is how they responded.

Larry,
Thank you for your inquiry about the comment on Beesource on our smokers. I have checked with our manufacturing plant and this is the same way these smokers have been made since 1984. I have been here 16 years and had very few complaints on our smokers. We furnish smokers for other large bee equipment companies here in the states as well as large companies from overseas with their logos on the smoker instead of ours. It is the best smoker in the industry. If there is an actual problem we will be glad to make it right.

Arlyn R Hopkins, Customer Service
Dadant & Sons, Inc.
51 South 2nd St
Hamilton, IL 62341
217-847-3324
217-847-3660 fax
www.dadant.com
1-888-922-1293 toll-free


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Let me be clear that I AM NOT COMPLAINING. I was just curious if that's how it was supposed to be. The first post indicated as such. Ive never had a smoker aside from a cheapy that came with some starter stuff. Anyway, Im going to light it. If it works, it works, and no modification is needed or necessary. It is already built far better than the one I had. 

I too sent an email to dadant but received no response yet. However, after sending last night, I decided asking here would be better since you guys all have these smokers. Sure hope I didnt step on toes here....that was not the intention.



> tidied that bent bit so not as much air is lost


I did run a test after reading the responses, and I can confirm that no air is lost through the tube as it is vs. if it was a true tube. If any air IS lost, its not a discernible amount.



> If it was me, I'd send it back and ask them to send you a good one or refund your money. I have little tolerance for poor construction.


I would normally agree with you, but the fact is that if the device works as designed, then there is no basis for sending it back due to aesthetics, which is what it sounds like it is. It looks like this tube is how all of them are. Its how they are made and another one would look exactly the same.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'll take back saying "I'd send it back and ask them to send you a good one" if this is the way all of them are. From what I can see in your photo, it doesn't look right. It looks as you said, "hole that they punched to put the tube in also looks like they just a blunt dowel....not a circle, more of a oblong sloppy hole." When I get home, I'll take a photo of mine and you can compare. Quality hasn't gone up over the years.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Given the fact that it is new, however, I would probably pull the grate out of the smoker (a hooked wire works well) then reach inside the smoker and remove the tube.


Being new, turn it upside down and the grate will fall out on its own.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl said:


> Well, I sent an email to Dadant to check out this thread; this is how they responded.
> 
> Larry,
> Thank you for your inquiry about the comment on Beesource on our smokers. I have checked with our manufacturing plant and this is the same way these smokers have been made since 1984. I have been here 16 years and had very few complaints on our smokers. We furnish smokers for other large bee equipment companies here in the states as well as large companies from overseas with their logos on the smoker instead of ours. It is the best smoker in the industry. If there is an actual problem we will be glad to make it right.
> ...


Amen. It is the best smoker in the industry and as I wrote before it will work just fine. Y'all are being too picky about something of no importance.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is a picture of a Dadant smoker purchased probably 2 or 3 years ago. I presume its always worked well or it wouldnt have gotten this much use.
http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr66/jimlyon/1424376425_zpsd182f1e1.jpg


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Here is a picture...

That looks like the same design... I'll have to look around here. I know I have at least one Dadant smoker if not more... and a Walter T. Kelley, and a few Mann Lake's and a few Rauchboys. As long as they work I don't pay that much attention, but I do remember aligning one of those tubes once or twice over the years when they got bent.


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

jim lyon said:


> Here is a picture of a Dadant smoker purchased probably 2 or 3 years ago. I presume its always worked well or it wouldnt have gotten this much use.
> http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr66/jimlyon/1424376425_zpsd182f1e1.jpg


Good enough for me. Thanks for all the insight, everyone!


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here is the design of a 45 year old Kelly. Non Stainless, non galvanized.
Compare the quality. The nozzle is rolled tight with no gap and crimped on the fuel pot.
I bought a new one off Amazon. Tore the factory bellows off and pitched it and installed a DIY bellows that is soft pump and air tite with a copper extension to the pot. Makes plenty of soft driven smoke using burlap as fuel.
Playing around now with a bellows without an internal spring but with a thumb strap for the return stroke.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Dadant smokers have been made that way for a long time, and even way back in time other brands of smoker were made like that.

End of day they work. But I'm a tinkerer, there is an inefficiency visible there so I fix it on any new smoker, 5 minute job, years of better service. I also replace the Dadant bellows with a bigger one. Way I look at it, the smoker is with me most of the day and apart from the hive tool, is the tool I use most. Couple simple mods mean I can puff up a storm, quicker. Adds a little more efficiency to my work, every day.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Here is my Dadant smoker. Best to my knowledge it's circa 1975.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, the way it should be done. Guess scrapping that rivet and fancy cut increased profit by an extra 2 cents.

One day someone in design said hey guys I thought of a great way to save money. They will never notice.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

My bet is they used to be made in America and no longer are.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine's about five years old...just took a look and it looks that same. It has worked fine....of course, now I'll be suspicious every time it fails to light


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Barry said:


> My bet is they used to be made in America and no longer are.


No, actually in their 2015 catalog they are very loud and proud in stating that "Dadant bee smokers are still Made in the U.S.A. by us". 
I always buy the 4"X7" SS w/shield. They are currently priced at $39.95. 
Interestingly enough the 2014 ML catalog was advertising their 4"x7" SS smoker w/shield at a "new lower price" of 26.95. Yet their current online catalog is pricing that same smoker at $38.95.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Glad to hear they aren't coming from the East. I'm going to take extra care of the one I have! The asbestos lining is still in great shape!


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I read the post of the message back from Dadant stating that they haven't received many complaints with their smokers. I read in this thread that most who received less than perfect items just used them or tweaked or repaired the smokers themselves. That is why Dadant doesn't receive complaints, they are counting on people to suck it up and do nothing about less than perfect quality. If you bought a new car and 2 days later found the headlight housing was loose, would you glue it back ion place or would you take it back to them to make it right? Just because a smoker is a small and cheaper item doesn't mean poor quality control is acceptable.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

It's tough to accept the fact that goods manufactured today are nowhere near the quality they once were. Those days seem to be long gone. If someone wants that kind of high quality they will be paying an enormous premium ... if it can even be found.

Unfortunately, decades of "cheap" imported goods from overseas has forced most manufacturers to cut corners and costs to remain competitive ... and stay in business. I look around and it's obvious everywhere. Very sad to see but it's reality. I think the younger adult generation of today have only been exposed to this lower quality standard of goods, and to them it's normal. That's all they know. The baby boomers have seen both worlds.

Comparing the quality of todays goods with what we used to purchase in the 60's and 70's ... not even close. I compare my tools, furniture, lawn mowers, kitchen utensils ... on and on. Today's goods are mostly junk as far as I'm concerned. We live in a disposable society now, and the manufactured goods of today seem to fit right in. Make 'em cheap, and when they wear out, throw 'em away. 

I know there are well made products out there, but they cost a fortune. Most consumers now are looking for the "best deal" on their purchases. But there are a handful out there who understand the difference and are willing to pay more for the quality of the good old days.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mike Gillmore said:


> I think the younger adult generation of today have only been exposed to this lower quality standard of goods, and to them it's normal. That's all they know. The baby boomers have seen both worlds.


I would say it was the baby boomer generation that brought this on and supported it with a constant demand for cheaper goods no matter where or how they were produced. The younger generation(s) are more aware of where their food and manufactured goods come from and how they were produced. This has greatly increased the demand for local goods and is prompting more and more re-shoring of manufacturing so companies can claim their items are made in the USA.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

zhiv9 said:


> I would say it was the baby boomer generation that brought this on and supported it with a constant demand for cheaper goods no matter where or how they were produced. The younger generation(s) are more aware of where their food and manufactured goods come from and how they were produced.


Let me guess which of those groups you belong to.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

zhiv9 said:


> The younger generation(s) are more aware of where their food and manufactured goods come from and how they were produced.


I fully agree with you on this. This is the information age and the younger generation is much more educated in these matters than the older generation was when we were in that age group. 

I hope you didn't think I was coming across as trying to "place blame" on anyone for the current state of quality in manufactured goods. I was just making a point that the younger generation today (which includes my adult children) don't really comprehend what "Quality" products are. I don't see many of them around today, and that's all they have been exposed to in their lifetime.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

beemandan said:


> Let me guess which of those groups you belong to.


Guilty


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

zhiv9 said:


> Guilty


Being a member of the 'other' group I could make a pretty good argument about my generation's positive influence on quality manufactured goods...but I won't. I don't think it's about 'groups'. I believe that there are some areas where quality has profoundly improved....and consumers from all generations have ponied up and paid the cost. Smokers just aren't one of those.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mike Gillmore said:


> I fully agree with you on this. This is the information age and the younger generation is much more educated in these matters than the older generation was when we were in that age group.
> 
> I hope you didn't think I was coming across as trying to "place blame" on anyone for the current state of quality in manufactured goods. I was just making a point that the younger generation today (which includes my adult children) don't really comprehend what "Quality" products are. I don't see many of them around today, and that's all they have been exposed to in their lifetime.


You are right. I grew up in a world of throwaway products and recycling isn't really an excuse for making crap to start with.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

beemandan said:


> Being a member of the 'other' group I could make a pretty good argument about my generation's positive influence on quality manufactured goods...but I won't. I don't think it's about 'groups'. I believe that there are some areas where quality has profoundly improved....and consumers from all generations have ponied up and paid the cost. Smokers just aren't one of those.


There does seem to be trend of constant improvement, a plateau, and then constant cost reduction. It's during the third phase that sacrifice are made. You see it with vehicles. You don't want the first model year or the last. Quality usually peaks during the 2nd or 3rd year of production after which they start trying to reduce labour and material constantly until the model runs out.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

zhiv9 said:


> . You see it with vehicles. You don't want the first model year or the last.


As a relative youngster...you can't begin to appreciate the difference in quality in automobiles. A sixties era car...major tuneups at 12k miles, tires around the same, wheel bearings cleaned and repacked at 30....and the list goes on until 100k when they were ready for the junkyard. The difference in quality isn't about the first year model compared to the third...it's a paradigm shift in overall quality over the past fifty years. Again....not even in a league with bee smokers. And who really cares?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

But are those improvements in automobiles attributed to increased "quality", or "advanced technology"?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Mike Gillmore said:


> But are those improvements in automobiles attributed to increased "quality", or "advanced technology"?


I can't imagine how you can separate the two. 
By the way....when I was a youngster the phrase 'Made in Japan' connoted junk. Today...it is the gold standard of quality. A decade ago Made in China was the same. Anyone who watches carefully knows that the overall difference in quality during that decade has improved significantly. Another decade....and they'll be the new gold standard. 
If your children or grandchildren's ambition for the future is a job on an assembly line....you'd better light a fire under them today! Just this old man's opinion.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

I have only one small smoker and am no expert by anyone's imagination. But looking at the smoker tube in question, I am assuming that open slot in the tube is so that embers that may come out of the tube would fall down out of that slot instead of possibly going into the bellows. I also may not be seeing the smoker right, but I am guessing that design is with a purpose.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

beemandan said:


> I can't imagine how you can separate the two.


I just got a new company car last week ... a 2015 Taurus. 
I would trade it for a new 1969 Mustang in a heartbeat. No comparison.

I understand what you are saying about improvements, but I remember my Mustang ... and the new cars can't hold a candle. Back then they were solid and built with quality materials ... not a bunch of plastic parts. 

Maybe I shouldn't be separating technology and quality. Guess I just miss the old days when a major tune up was changing out the plugs and points in the garage. I'll go back to my rocking chair now.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

beemandan said:


> Just this old man's opinion.


Yep, and you are entitled to it. Happy Easter Dan


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Over here in Australia I recently purchased a Mann Lake smoker with the plastic bellows on recommendation and I chose it over an Australian made one because the Mann Lake had the wire cage. I now regret my decision as I find the sharp raised plastic edge on the bellows digs into my fingers when I activate the bellows. My son also bought me one on Ebay out of Hong Kong for a third of the price and it is very similiar in appearance to the M L except for the bellows. The next one I purchase is sure to be Australian made Beeco with the heavier guage S/S but unfortunately no cage as shown in the photo.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Mike Gillmore said:


> Guess I just miss the old days when a major tune up was changing out the plugs and points in the garage. I'll go back to my rocking chair now.


I don't miss those days at all. I did my own...couldn't afford to pay anyone....but don't remember it being any fun. Rocking chair time for me too.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

zhiv9 said:


> Happy Easter Dan


To you too Adam.


----------



## misterbosco (Jan 11, 2015)

snl said:


> Well, I sent an email to Dadant to check out this thread; this is how they responded.
> 
> Larry,
> Thank you for your inquiry about the comment on Beesource on our smokers. I have checked with our manufacturing plant and this is the same way these smokers have been made since 1984. I have been here 16 years and had very few complaints on our smokers. We furnish smokers for other large bee equipment companies here in the states as well as large companies from overseas with their logos on the smoker instead of ours. It is the best smoker in the industry. If there is an actual problem we will be glad to make it right.
> ...


Howdy! I have new large Dadant smoker with hopefully fixable problem: i have now used it maybe 10 times, hoping the "leaky lid" would fix itself with kreosote buildup, but this has not yet been the case. The rear rim where the hinge fastens was deformed (when new), and lots of smoke leaks all around the rear corcumference of the lid area. How can I fix this? It is slightly out of round at this joint. Should I carefully use very large channellock pliers and try to get it a bit rounder? What do you recommend? I await your reply. Thanks!


----------



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I thought the inlet was designed this way specifically so that it is easier to remove and clean. You can reach in and grab the flat part sticking inward with a pair of long nose pliers and turn it to collapse the diameter and withdraw it from the smoker body. Re-insert twisting the same direction.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"Beeco with the heavier guage S/S but unfortunately no cage as shown in the photo.

Indeed a good smoker . I had the same one for many years....but I had to replace pretty well all the rivets and the hinge.
The quality is still Ok but the service is very slow!


----------

